# Paramedic NREMT Exam HELP Please



## medic911 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey Everyone,

I need your guy's help bad. I am taking the Paramedic NREMT Written Exam. I have taken it twice and have failed it both times. It has really gotten me down lately. I need some study guides that would help me along. Any online things that I could do or anything. Please help.................

thank you so much

If it would be easier to email me, please feel free, any help would be greatly appreciated........ andrew@olypen.com


----------



## disassociative (Nov 17, 2007)

Here is the companion site to Nancy Caroline's <i>Emergency Care in the  Streets</i>

http://paramedic.emszone.com/caroline/


----------



## medic911 (Nov 19, 2007)

Is that a good site to go with?


----------



## Asclepius (Nov 19, 2007)

What topics are you having trouble with? Cardiac? Rhythm interpretation? Pharmacology? It would help us help you if we knew where you need work. Have you taken the practical? If so, did you pass it?


----------



## medic911 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Topics*

Below passing in: Cardiology, trauma, 

Near passing in: OB/Peds, Medical,

and yes I have taken my practical and passed them with no problems. I am just not a written test taker at all......


thanks guys


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 19, 2007)

Short and simple. All paramedic texts are based upon the NHTSA and their objectives. The NREMT written test is based upon the following: AHA-BLS, ACLS, PALS, NRP, some basic information from PHTLS/IHTLS and the remaining is from the NHTSA curriculum. 

No matter what text, etc. the common objectives is what should be studied. So my recommendation for anyone studying the test is be sure they understand all the objectives covered in their text. This means, when they state to be able to fully understand they mean the full content and its context. 

I would also outline each chapter as to teach it. Fully understanding any terms that maybe emphasized. 

I have seen recently, that within the past few weeks, the NREMT Paramedic written has had predominantly non-scenario and more factual statements and coverage of medications such as ACE inhibitors and their actions, etc.. where as before it was more based upon story line scenario with stem-key type test questions. 

R/r 911


----------

